# Range pistol shooting bench plans



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello,
Our range needs to replace the worn out pistol tables we have for next season. I have been searching for plans on line but can only find one. Here is the url: bench plans
Our pistol ready area is concrete so I would make the legs 32". Anyway, does anyone else have a link to pistol bench plans similar to these? I like this table design but some members don't. Also, the tables need to be able to move side to side. We don't want a fixed table bolted to the floor. Thanks.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

http://www.airgunarena.com/index.php/Shooting_bench_plans_-_steel

https://www.scribd.com/document/310793279/Free-Shooting-Bench-Plans

http://howtospecialist.com/workshop/free-shooting-bench-plans/

Hope these help


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

BackyardCowboy said:


> http://www.airgunarena.com/index.php/Shooting_bench_plans_-_steel
> 
> https://www.scribd.com/document/310793279/Free-Shooting-Bench-Plans
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links. Cant use the steel plan but the other 2 gave me new ideas for the original I posted. More info is always better.


----------

